# الجشـــــــع ( الطمـــــــع)



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الجشع
حسب المُنجد في اللغة العربية المعاصرة، تعريف الشخص الجشع هو ذاك الشخص الذييطمع ولديه رغبة جامحة في الحصول على أشياء تزيد عن حاجته لها ويجب أن يمتلكه مهما كلّفه الأمر!

يقول سفر الأمثال في الكتاب المقدس 16:25 "أَوَجدتَ عسلاً؟ فَكُلْ كِفايتَكَ،لِئلاّ تَتَّخِم فَتَتَقيّأه."

الجشع/الطمع لا يعني الطموح. فالطموح هو التّوق والرّغبة في تحقيق الهدف والوصولإلى مراتب الشرف. الطموح هو صفة حميدة عند الإنسان. أمّا الجشع/الطمع فهو صفة سلبيةعند الإنسان.

ترتوي جذور الجشع على الأنانيّة وسمادها هما الحسد والشهوة. فالشخص الجشع لايكتف بما لديه بل يُريد أكثر وأكثر فأكثر! مرجعان في الكتاب المقدس يُوضِّحان هذه الفكرة، هما: 
ملوك الأول 21  
 الذي يتحدث عن كرم نابوت اليزرعيلي وكيف أن الملك أخآب حسدهوأراد أن يمتلك كرمه. نهاية الأمر كانت القتل!
ولوقا 12: 13 _ 21
 الفقرة التي تتكلم عن مثل الغني الغبي الذي أراد أن يهدم مخازنه ويبني أعظم منها لكي يكنز لنفسه دون أن يفكر بالآخرين أو بالأبدية! (أشجعكم أن تقرأوا هذه المراجع(

لم يخطىء المثل الإنجليزي عندما قال: "مَن طمع في الفوز بكل شيء خسر كل شيء!"
أمّا المثل العربي يُنبِّه ويُشجِّع ويقول: "أخرِج الطّمع من قلبك تَحُلّ القيدمن رجلِكَ!"

ومثل آخر يعكس القصة الموجودة في إنجيل لوقا ويقول: "كل إنسان يشكو من أن بيتمؤونته ليس مليئاً." لذلك، "عَزّ من قَنِعَ، وذلَّ من طَمعَ!"

مكتوب في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 5:13 "لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبّة المال. كونوامكتفين بما عندكم، لأنه قال:"لا أهملك ولا أتركك"" هذا وعد من الرب!
تكمن مشكلة الشخص الجشع في وجود نقص في حياته وهذا الشعور بالنقص يُغذّي رغبته الشديدة في امتلاك وتخزين أشياء وممتلكات هو لا يحتاجها فعليّاً.
*نقص في تقييم الذات
*نقص في المحبة
*الحاجة إلى امتلاك المال للشعور بالإستقرار والأمان.
الجشع لا يساوي ولا يرادف الطموح، والقناعة لا تساوي ولا ترادف الكسل!
"مَن لم يقنع بالقليل لم يكتف بالكثير" وأيضاً "من جدّ وَجَدَ ومن زَرَعَحَصَدَ" لأنّ العمل هو والِد النّجاح والطموح هو والِدة الإنجاز!

الرسول بولس يتكلم ويقول في سالته إلى أهل فيليبي 11:4 "ليس أني أقول من جهةاحتياج، فإنّي قد تعلّمت أن أكون مكتفياً بِما أنا فيهِ."

هناك طلبة مُدوّنة في سفر الأمثال إصحاح 30: 7-9 تقول :"إثنين سألت منك، فلاتمنعهما عنّي قبل أن أموت،: أبعِد عنِّي الباطل والكذب، لا تعطني فَقراً ولا غِنىً. أطعِمني خبز فريضتي، لئلا ّ أشبع وأكفر وأقول:" من هو الرّب؟" أو لئلا ّ أفتقروأسرق وأتّخِذ اسم إلهي باطلاً."


منقول
*​
.


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

+ + +


----------



## rania79 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

روعة تربو اشكرك


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> روعة تربو اشكرك


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الطمع مرض لعين يدل على ضعف الايمان وعدم الثقة فى الرب


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الطمع مرض لعين يدل على ضعف الايمان وعدم الثقة فى الرب


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------

